# CIC Officer Career Progression



## Snakedoc (4 Dec 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I did a search but wasn't able to find the specific answer I was looking for.  For my own curiousity, could someone point me to where I can find the career progression document for a CIC officer?  My curiousity is partly peaked from the discussion in the navy forums on naval officer career progression.  Alternatively, that would be great if someone can post what the answer is based on their knowledge.

Thanks a lot!
Snakedoc


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Dec 2009)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> I did a search but wasn't able to find the specific answer I was looking for.  For my own curiousity, could someone point me to where I can find the career progression document for a CIC officer?  My curiousity is partly peaked from the discussion in the navy forums on naval officer career progression.  Alternatively, that would be great if someone can post what the answer is based on their knowledge.



You're not likely to find a single document that sets out the normal career progression in the same way as is done for the MARS/engineering/log officer occupations, but I can give you an idea of the normal progression in a sea cadet corps.  (Army cadet corps and air cadet squadrons will function in substantially the same way, with minor organizational differences reflecting their elemental cultures.)  In each situation, it's up to the CO to employ the available officers staff so what follows is a very general explanation, to which there will be countless exceptions.

A new officer is likely to start out as an instructor (teaching classes), a divisional officer, or an assistant HoD.  Depending on the size of the staff he or she is likely to have secondary duties as OPI for one or more of the additional activities the unit undertakes, e.g. the biathlon team, marksmanship programme, Duke of Edinburgh Programme, etc.  Some units have a course officer for each training phase (of which there are four in sea and army cadets, and five in air cadets), and this might be done by a fairly new officer as well.

As soon as practicable after enrolment an officer will complete the CIC BOTC and an occupational course whose exact name escapes me.  (The CIC courses are being re-vamped as we speak.)  A year or so later the officer will take the Lieutenant Qualification Course (soon to be replaced) which qualifies him or her for promotion to SLt/Lt and appointment as Trg O.  Somewhere along the way he or she is likely to have taken one or both of the shorter Unit Administration Officer or Unit Supply Officer courses.

The next career step is a tour as a HoD.  These vary from unit to unit, but the three key ones that virtually all units have are the Training Officer, Administration Officer, and Supply Officer.  (Standards Officer is another position that is frequently seen.)  In an ideal world a young officer will start in Supply and progress through Administration to Training.  The Trg O is the key HoD, since training is the main activity of a cadet unit.  In a unit with two Lt(N) or Capt positions one will typically be the CO and the other will frequently be the Trg O.

After one or more HoD tours an officer is likely to be appointed XO or DCO.  If the unit has a large staff this may be a position on its own.  In a smaller staff it's likely to be a double-hatted HoD.  

About two years after the Lieutenant Qualification Course, an officer will take the Captain Qualification Course (again, to be replaced as the new training programme rolls out).  This is the principal qualification for command, although there is also a weekend seminar called the Commanding Officer's Course that is taught to incoming or recently appointed COs.  (The CO's course is largely filled with briefings and discussions on the latest policy developments, and other assorted training that changes from time to time.)

Once appointed to command a CO will normally stay in the position for three years.  This can be extended a year at a time, especially if no other officer is waiting in the wings to succeed the CO.  On conclusion of one's drive it's customary to leave the unit for a time to allow the incoming CO to find his or her feet without the previous one overshadowing him or her.  Outgoing COs may move on to command another unit if there is one in the area that requires a new CO, or serve in some other position.  Some go on to Class B positions in area or regional headquarters.

Some progress to Area CIC Officer positions.  An ACICO is a senior officer (LCdr/Maj) who has extensive experience in the programme and who serves as an advisor to units in a geographical area.  ACICOs are also tasked by the various HQs with assorted special projects and with assisting units that are in distress (e.g. if the local sponsor is not functioning effectively).

Former COs are preferred as instructors at the Regional Cadet Instructor Schools, so this is another opportunity for post-CO employment.


----------



## catalyst (4 Dec 2009)

One exists, do you have an email I can send it to?


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Dec 2009)

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> One exists, do you have an email I can send it to?



I wouldn't mind seeing that as well.


----------



## Snakedoc (8 Dec 2009)

Great post N. Mckay!  That was very informative.  Would you happen to have information on progression in the CIC senior officer ranks?  Are there specific tours, time in, or courses to progress to LCdr and above?  What's the highest rank a CIC officer can attain?

ArmySailor, PM inbound.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Dec 2009)

The highest ranking CIC officer was Gen deChastelain, the second time he was CDS.  At that time Reserve employment regulations precluded employment of former Reg F members in receipt of an annuity for over 180 days, unless they were to be re-enrolled in the pension plan.  By putting him in the CIC, he was permtited to draw his full pay, plus pension, for 330 days per year (getting annual leave, of course) and then a 35 day unpaid break.

Your career, however, may vary from his trajectory...


----------



## Snakedoc (8 Dec 2009)

Ah yes, the first and only CIC CDS in CF history, I remember hearing about this.  Though I'm MARS, who says you can't aim for the top of the totem pole as a CIC officer lol


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Dec 2009)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> Great post N. Mckay!  That was very informative.  Would you happen to have information on progression in the CIC senior officer ranks?  Are there specific tours, time in, or courses to progress to LCdr and above?  What's the highest rank a CIC officer can attain?



I'm glad it was helpful.

Promotion to LCdr or Maj is based largely on what position a person occupies.  There's no specific course to qualify for the rank as there is up to Lt(N) or Capt.  Positions typically held my LCdr/Maj include:


area CIC officers;
area detachment commanders;
certain staff positions at regional headquarters;
head-of-department positions at summer training centres; and
commanding officers of very large cadet units.

A detachment commander is responsible for all of the cadet units in a geographical area.  Not all regions have a detachment system, but to give you an idea of the scope of the position, New Brunswick and PEI are covered by one detachment, with about 72 cadet units in all three elements.

An example of a LCdr position in a regional HQ would be the Staff Officer, Sea Training, the individual responsible for co-ordinating training activities for all sea cadet units in the region.

HoD positions at summer training centres are typically acting promotions for the duration of the summer.

The highest ranking CIC officer you are likely to encounter is Cdr/LCol.  The only such officers I know of are the commanding officers of summer training centres, and then usually only while-so-employed in the summer.

As dapaterson mentions, there's a widely-held belief that Gen deChastelain was employed as a CIC officer (this is disputed by some).  In any case, that was an extraordinary circumstance and is outside of the usual employment of CIC officers.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Dec 2009)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> As dapaterson mentions, there's a widely-held belief that Gen deChastelain was employed as a CIC officer (this is disputed by some).  In any case, that was an extraordinary circumstance and is outside of the usual employment of CIC officers.



Yes, since CIC officers are trained to work with children and youth... who are much better behaved than the unruly pack of General and Flag officers the CDS has to contend with...  >


----------



## Snakedoc (8 Dec 2009)

So in general, most LCdr and Cdr CIC ranks are acting ranks and not substantiated.  Based on your description of the career progression, I guess there isn't really much of a comparison to the naval officer/reserve officer world at all (not that there should be).


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Dec 2009)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> So in general, most LCdr and Cdr CIC ranks are acting ranks and not substantiated.  Based on your description of the career progression, I guess there isn't really much of a comparison to the naval officer/reserve officer world at all (not that there should be).



To get the terminology squared away, a CIC officer is a reserve officer, and some are naval officers.

The model of career progression is generally similar, and will become more so as the new CIC training programme rolls out: early promotions are based on time and training, while later promotions are based on position and merit.  Just as all MARS officers who are professionally competent can expect to be promoted to Lt(N), the same is true for all CIC officers.  Not all MARS officers will advance to Cdr and command ships, nor will all CIC officers advance to Cdr and command training centres.  Looking at the proportions, there are something like 20 to 25 cadet summer training centres (including gliding schools) and in excess of 7000 CIC officers.

I'd guess that something like half of CIC LCdr and Maj are substantive, but that's purely anecdotal.


----------



## Snakedoc (10 Dec 2009)

I'd be quite interested to see how this new CIC training programme looks like.  Any idea when this will be coming out?


----------



## gwp (10 Dec 2009)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> I'd be quite interested to see how this new CIC training programme looks like.  Any idea when this will be coming out?


The first phase is being promulgated now. 
The BOTC has nothing to do with the cadet program but is instruction on being a CF officer.  There is a significant on line distance learning component that allows the in house time to be maximized regarding leadership, drill, military law,  etc.  The initial BOTC and occupation qualification for the CIC Branch is more than a month of distance and in house instruction. 

The CIC Occupation Course deals with the cadet training program and the special aspects related to the responsibilities of training youth and being responsible for their safety.

Those with former Primary Reserve or Regular Force Service may go directly to the CIC Branch Occupational Training and beyond on transfer or re-enrolment to the Reserve Subcompnent Cadet Organization and Training Service.


----------



## Snakedoc (11 Dec 2009)

This sounds good, looks like CIC training is moving in the right direction IMO.


----------

